# A Lever Question



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Too much time pondering 'stuff' this morning has led me to a couple of questions ....

1. When pulling a shot with your lever machine, do you use your dominant arm or your other arm ? Or do you alternate ?

I'm right handed but tend to pull the shot with my left arm but use my right arm if I cant stand square to the machine

2. How long will it be until this thread descends into schoolboy humour and innuendo ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Right arm - although I'm left handed - make of that what you will.

2. About two more posts.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

working dog said:


> 2. How long will it be until this thread descends into schoolboy humour and innuendo ?


what are you doing with your free hand while you're pulling your lever? fnar fnar.

(1 post actually)


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Right arm normally -  although the coffee does taste different with the left


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right handed, but use my left arm


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Both







and when I hold it as it goes up (so to speak) I feel like I am taking off

















Do not . . . Just don't!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I predominantly use the right although sometimes I use the left but On reflection I use both.......actually I don't know


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Never just left.

Right does all the work but the left joins in to enjoy the experience!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Right hand only here...

The left just doesn't do it properly.


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

I prefer to use someone else's.....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Both, sometimes at the same time









John


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Left and I'm left handed


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

working dog said:


> Too much time pondering 'stuff' this morning has led me to a couple of questions ....
> 
> 1. When pulling a shot with your lever machine, do you use your dominant arm or your other arm ? Or do you alternate ?
> 
> ...


Which hand? It really doesn't matter, but remember coffee is best enjoyed together so involve your partner in this process.

Stand behind and slightly to one side then get them to grasp the lever and placing your hand atop theirs apply a light but firm grip in order that they get a feel for the tension involved.

Now, show them how to start pulling all the way until you begin to see a drip forming.

At this point you can release the tension and the flow will continue until there is no more fluid to be had

Invite your partner to taste the result of their efforts.

With very little practice they will be able to pull a shot for you with either hand.

(Did I understand the question right?)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What do you do when you are using the Espazzola for a clean-up - left or right for lever/Espazzola?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> What do you do when you are using the Espazzola for a clean-up - left or right for lever/Espazzola?


I'm a bit of a traditionalist and prefer to give the head a good scrub with a stiff brush


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> What do you do when you are using the Espazzola for a clean-up - left or right for lever/Espazzola?


Right hand lever.... left hand Espazzooli for me.

It does feel a little odd, cross-handed, because of the angle at which the Espazzer engages with the group but I have an old war wound that limits use of my left shoulder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> I'm a bit of a traditionalist and prefer to give the head a good scrub with a stiff brush


Sounds painful!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Two handed. It's all in the knees for me but I'm not spring loaded like some of you.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Sounds painful!


But if I don't do that, it ends up all crusted up


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> But if I don't do that, it ends up all crusted up


I clicked 'Like' but I don't really like that. Hygiene is everything


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Is my dominant hand the one wearing the studded leather fingerless glove?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Snakehips said:


> Right hand lever.... left hand Espazzooli for me.
> 
> It does feel a little odd, cross-handed, because of the angle at which the Espazzer engages with the group but I have an old war wound that limits use of my left shoulder.


 @Snakehips This is the predicament I am in... left shoulder troubles, so I frequently resort to the cross-handed manoeuvre, and it is somewhat awkward. I can't figure out why the espazzola won't fit into the group and be "ambidextrous": the espazzola looks like the same on both sides as far as I can tell (ok...fading vision, too!?). What am I not seeing in the group that is blocking the espazzola from being used in the left hand while pulling lever with the right?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm going to try the other way round tonight.

(whatever I start to type after that comes out double entenderey so I'll leave it at that .....)


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Deidre said:


> @Snakehips This is the predicament I am in... left shoulder troubles, so I frequently resort to the cross-handed manoeuvre, and it is somewhat awkward. I can't figure out why the espazzola won't fit into the group and be "ambidextrous": the espazzola looks like the same on both sides as far as I can tell (ok...fading vision, too!?). What am I not seeing in the group that is blocking the espazzola from being used in the left hand while pulling lever with the right?


 @Deidre The lugs on the Espazzola are 90º to the handle, unlike the lugs that are on the portafilter which are offset at something like 45º to the handle, in order that the pf handle locks at 6 o'clock. This is why the Espazzola locks at about 4 o'clock when rotated anticlockwise. It would suit you and I if we could rotate it clockwise, with our left hands, to get the handle locked at 8 o'clock. But that is not possible because of the shape of the lugs.

Anticlockwise rotation is permitted by the 45º lead of the lug (RH arrow below) and clockwise is prevented by the square end (LH arrow below)









Hope that helps.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

So, are you saying it would work if we stood on our heads then?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

MildredM said:


> So, are you saying it would work if we stood on our heads then?


 Finally, someone with a solution!?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> So, are you saying it would work if we stood on our heads then?


 I wasn't....but now you come to mention it, it's an interesting thought.

However, may I suggest that you don't go trying it...... not at your age.

Edit: Remember, this is a coffee forum, not a gymnasium!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you considered holding the espazolla steady & moving the LR instead?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Have you considered holding the espazolla steady & moving the LR instead?


 Genius!!!! I do like it when somebody thinks outside the box.


----------

